# Dyeing- Amazing what over dyeing can do.



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

I originally dyed this a week or so ago, didn't really care for it.
So decided to over dye them with some black and blue dye.
I like them much better. Not sure what I'll make yet, but something 
will call my name. Lol


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I love the muted colours resulting from the overdyeing.

Is there enough to make a shoulder shawl or a sleeveless vest? I would either knit stocking stitch crochet in a mesh stitch to display the beautiful colours.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I love the muted colours resulting from the overdyeing.
> 
> I totally agree!! Nice!
> 
> :sm10:


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Over-dyeing can create the most wonderful effects. Sometimes you have to be very brave but your examples definitely show how it can be worth it. Years ago I spun an entire Karakul fleece which was grey and black and not particularly stunning. I wound it into two huge skeins, filled one kettle with navy dye and a second kettle with dark green dye. Then I put one soaked skein with one end in the navy dye and the other end in the green dye with about 1/3 of the skein not in any dye so the due from each end could creep up and intermingle. Then I did the same thing with the second skein to exhaust the dye. The black and grey showing through the navy/green/intermingled now was stunning. That made me a believer of overdyeing.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a difference and the result is beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like them both ways. I like bright colors but the over dye is pretty to. You did good, would love to see what you make with them.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Gorgeous !You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, the over dyed yarn is much prettier. Good job!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

How interesting. It turned out really cool.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow! Really like the second phase. I get a kick out of putting a yellow or red skein into indigo. The greens and purples are amazing.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

It makes them so rich!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I am not much of a dyer - Koolaid has been my go-to. But for Rhinebeck I tried dying my dilute black Cheviot (which is a combo of white and black fibers) and got the kind of colors yo did - If I get mobile enough to get to my studio I will try to photo the results - I dyed white and dilute black in a dye bath together to get the contrast (red, purple, green) and all three came out absolutely fab. I hope to use some of my down time to update my website and will definitely put this in.

Sad note today - yesterday a 5-day old ewe lamb managed to get under the fence and died trying to get back in. Belonged to my partner but I am desolate too.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Really pretty. Great idea though I do like bright colors.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love your over-dyed yarn! I'm sure I'll be doing that soon!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

shepherd said:


> I am not much of a dyer - Koolaid has been my go-to. But for Rhinebeck I tried dying my dilute black Cheviot (which is a combo of white and black fibers) and got the kind of colors yo did - If I get mobile enough to get to my studio I will try to photo the results - I dyed white and dilute black in a dye bath together to get the contrast (red, purple, green) and all three came out absolutely fab. I hope to use some of my down time to update my website and will definitely put this in.
> 
> Sad note today - yesterday a 5-day old ewe lamb managed to get under the fence and died trying to get back in. Belonged to my partner but I am desolate too.


Oh no I am so sorry hate to hear about little one dyeing. Especially that young. 
Yes we would like to see the pictures when you can.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love the colours


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I like overdyeing natural greys and marled fleeces too - browns don;t overdye too well, I find


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Both before and after are great, however, I Love the original


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely. It is so much fun to experiment.


----------

